# Is Stitches in the Game?



## PacV (Nov 22, 2017)

Hey!
So i was wondering which Villagers are in the game, since i already get 2 of the ones i want, but i'm wondering if Stitches is part of the Villagers in the game?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Chicha (Nov 22, 2017)

PacV said:


> Hey!
> So i was wondering which Villagers are in the game, since i already get 2 of the ones i want, but i'm wondering if Stitches is part of the Villagers in the game?
> 
> Thanks for your time.



Unfortunately no, he's not part of the 40 villagers in this game. Hopefully a future update will include him and so many others.


----------



## PacV (Nov 22, 2017)

Oh no... Well, i think i have to wait then. Thanks for the answer.

There is any list of the Villagers?


----------



## Chicha (Nov 22, 2017)

PacV said:


> Oh no... Well, i think i have to wait then. Thanks for the answer.
> 
> There is any list of the Villagers?



Yeah, I'm a little shocked he isn't in the game yet.

There's a list of the 40 villagers right here.


----------



## PacV (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

